# Phoenix Area Meet & Demo



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK Phoenix area folks, how about ringing in the New Year with a Meet & Demo? These MECA events are turning into SPL parties, so it would be good to get the SQ folks together in an informal setting to share ideas, listen to our respective systems, and meet new friends. Just to get things started, I will throw out a couple of dates: January 8 or 9. Once we have a consensus, we can choose a location satisfactory to all.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in for this. 

Peeps, if you wanna hear a phenomenal SQ system, come to this and demo the Buzzman's ride.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Yo, this sound tight. I am game if I dont have to work. Do we have a loacations set yet? Has this been posted at CA.?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Great! I am glad to see there is interest in doing this. We did these regularly in So. Cal. and they were awesome. It would be nice to make these gatherings a fairly regular thing, especially before the heat rolls in. As far as location, I was thinking of Mesa as an easy area for most people to get to (I am in North Scottsdale), and the parking lot in the complex where Jon Kowanetz's Handcrafted Car Audio is located would be a good spot - right off the 60 Fwy and Mesa Avenue - with a lot of space. Of course, other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually I would be interested in this as well. Though I have a job in CA that I will be doing for the next couple months on and off so I cant say I'll be here for that date but I'll be watching as things progress, I cant wait to see what AZ has to offer, there should be some good offerings. 

My system really is just for me, though I would like to compete just to see what Id get. I went to the MECA competition in N. Phx as well and 0 SQ competitors, sad. SPL is fun but SQ is also fun.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

buzz, i'm in, and actually might have a system you guys can actually hear this time. i'll shoot you a pm with my number, that way you can text me as i don't visit on here much anymore


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

The real Subzero said:


> Yo, this sound tight. I am game if I dont have to work. Do we have a loacations set yet? Has this been posted at CA.com?


Edit.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> buzz, i'm in, and actually might have a system you guys can actually hear this time. i'll shoot you a pm with my number, that way you can text me as i don't visit on here much anymore


Matt, I got your PM. Thanks. I have been looking forward to hearing your system since I saw the shell for the kicks last July.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> Edit.


I am not active on CA.com, but if you want to alert the members there please do so. We want to get as many folks coming as possible.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Agreed, the more the merrier. I'd like to see this more SQ focused if we can keep it that way.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Agreed re keeping this SQ focused. Also, I just learned that my proposed dates of January 8 and 9 conflict with CES, which would mean that some industry folks I have told about this and would like to attend, won't be able to do so. January 15 is another MECA event here in Phx. My wife would divorce me if I told her I was attending 2 car audio events the same weekend, LOL. If we did this on January 16 I would choose to participate in this instead of going to the MECA event. Or, we could do it January 22 or 23. Thoughts, please.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

A few other ideas to ponder...

Does the new year's weekend work for anyone? 

If it was moved to the 15th, same day as the MECA event which is going to be just down the freeway a little further, does that make it easier show up? That way, people could go to MECA in the morning and when they get tired of hearing obnoxious farting bass -they could drop by our gathering.

Just throwing out ideas. 8th-9th works for me.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, if you all wanna do it at my shop, that's totally cool. Saturday or Sunday would be best for me, actually I would prefer Sunday. Either day though, my complex is dead, I'm the only one there. If we are gonna do this though, we are going to need to get an idea of what we need. I assume we will need some food and drinks and some sort of entertainment, other than listening to cars. So, what do you guys think? BBQ? Cater? Should we settle for tossing around a football or frisbee, or do we need something a bit more entertaining? If we can get a decent amount of people to confirm, i could maybe arrange for some giveaways and manufacturer demos. Not sure if you guys want it to be that kind of get together though.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

handcrafted said:


> Hey guys, if you all wanna do it at my shop, that's totally cool. Saturday or Sunday would be best for me, actually I would prefer Sunday. Either day though, my complex is dead, I'm the only one there. If we are gonna do this though, we are going to need to get an idea of what we need. I assume we will need some food and drinks and some sort of entertainment, other than listening to cars. So, what do you guys think? BBQ? Cater? Should we settle for tossing around a football or frisbee, or do we need something a bit more entertaining? If we can get a decent amount of people to confirm, i could maybe arrange for some giveaways and manufacturer demos. Not sure if you guys want it to be that kind of get together though.


Cool!

I think grill grub would be fine -burgers & dogs. I wouldn't want someone's sticky BBQ fingers fondling my gear. As for entertainment, an appearance by the Handcrafted Bikini Team would be great. Did I read "free beer"?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

....


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

handcrafted said:


> Hey guys, if you all wanna do it at my shop, that's totally cool. Saturday or Sunday would be best for me, actually I would prefer Sunday. Either day though, my complex is dead, I'm the only one there. If we are gonna do this though, we are going to need to get an idea of what we need. I assume we will need some food and drinks and some sort of entertainment, other than listening to cars. So, what do you guys think? BBQ? Cater? Should we settle for tossing around a football or frisbee, or do we need something a bit more entertaining? If we can get a decent amount of people to confirm, i could maybe arrange for some giveaways and manufacturer demos. Not sure if you guys want it to be that kind of get together though.


Jon, thanks for committing to the use of your complex! What made these work really well in So. Cal. was keeping them simple - just some guys/gals getting together to listen to real music in their automobiles at realistic levels and sharing ideas for getting the best SQ in our rides. At a location such as yours, the best thing might be to get menus from nearby restaurants that deliver so we can order food and beverages, or simply caravan over there for a lunch break. Catering could also work and doesn't have to be an expensive thing since places like Baja Fresh, etc. do large parties. The BBQ idea is great but takes a LOT of work and planning. Just ask Mr. Marv. I think we need to get a few of these gatherings under our belt before we consider the BBQ idea.

Now, we just need to firm up a date. Anyone know how to insert a "poll" in this thread so we can take votes on dates?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> . . . I am not sure if my car is "SQ"... I know my car is 144.2. And now rattles like a bag of tin cans sometimes.


No worries. After a few of these you will be able to figure out how to get rid of most of the rattles and have your ride sounding better.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

did someone say bbq  jon, you tha man


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Buzzman keep me informed of your little get together maybe I can come out and bring the Echo.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Jon, thanks for committing to the use of your complex! What made these work really well in So. Cal. was keeping them simple - just some guys/gals getting together to listen to real music in their automobiles at realistic levels and sharing ideas for getting the best SQ in our rides. At a location such as yours, the best thing might be to get menus from nearby restaurants that deliver so we can order food and beverages, or simply caravan over there for a lunch break. Catering could also work and doesn't have to be an expensive thing since places like Baja Fresh, etc. do large parties. The BBQ idea is great but takes a LOT of work and planning. Just ask Mr. Marv. I think we need to get a few of these gatherings under our belt before we consider the BBQ idea.
> 
> Now, we just need to firm up a date. Anyone know how to insert a "poll" in this thread so we can take votes on dates?


We had BBQ's at our meets we let James Bang's girlfriend do all the cooking! :laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Buzzman keep me informed of your little get together maybe I can come out and bring the Echo.


Jim, that would be cool, man. Will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> We had BBQ's at our meets we let James Bang's girlfriend do all the cooking! :laugh:


:laugh: Same ole Mike!


----------



## DasBot (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm in. Will raffle off some gear. Any requests?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DasBot said:


> I'm in. Will raffle off some gear. Any requests?


Awesome, and thanks! What brands do you carry?


----------



## DasBot (Jun 1, 2008)

Robot Underground HardTimes brand.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK fellas, how about we firm up a date and time: January 15, Noon - 4:00 PM in the parking lot @ Handcrafted Car Audio, 526 E. Juanita Ave., Mesa, AZ 85204. 

If you want to compete in SQ at the MECA event that day, or attend it, you can do that early in the morning and drive the 7 miles to get to our event.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet, I got it marked off on the calendar. Don, you and I should get together soon to iron out details. Wanna be prepared.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys, I need to get an idea of how many people we should be expecting to attend this get-together. So, if you could please reply to this thread whether you are definitely coming or not and how many people you are bringing, I would appreciate it. 

By the way, the MECA event for this Saturday has been cancelled.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i would love to come however my day is booked... count me in for the next one with my new car


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> i would love to come however my day is booked... count me in for the next one with my new car


Matt, sorry you won't be there. We will look for you at the next one with your new car.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon, I have notified a couple of the guys on 12Volt Insider. Perhaps you could post something there?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure if I'll be able to make it on Sat., an unexpected family visit is in the way right now.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Awwww lame! I wanna hear your car now that the thump is gone.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to make it on Sat., an unexpected family visit is in the way right now.


But SQ gatherings are "family friendly"!!  Bring the whole house over for a few minutes.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> But SQ gatherings are "family friendly"!!  Bring the whole house over for a few minutes.


Although it would probably be hilarious to see my 71 year old mom's reaction to her first hair trick experience, I'm not sure her heart would take it.
I'm 50/50 on making it.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Although it would probably be hilarious to see my 71 year old mom's reaction to her first hair trick experience, I'm not sure her heart would take it.
> I'm 50/50 on making it.


OK, so your Momma might not be able to handle Dr. Dre, even in an SQ ride, but I am sure she can handle some Tony Bennett, Frank Sinatra, etc., :laugh:


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I would like to come. Though I doubt I'll be able to, Mesa is far for me and I have a 5 day old at home with a C sectioned Mother. Not the best combo for a long trip right now, but I'll be game for the next one.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you were definitely where you needed to be today man and I know where you are coming from all too well. It was a great turn out and a great time. We have some really good ideas for next time as well.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

any idea for the next meet?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Jon, many thanks for being such a gracious host. You are just plain awesome. We had a great turnout and everyone had a great time. Looking forward to the next gathering, and to growing our SQ following.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> any idea for the next meet?


Matt, we are planning on getting together once a month through May, possibly June. So the next one will be in February, and we are planning to do some things that will broaden the experience beyond just listening to cars, such as tutorials and clinics. It should be awesome. Keep an eye out for proposed dates.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

No pics?


----------



## ride2wheels (Dec 20, 2010)

I am disappointed I missed it. Please let us know when you will meet again..


----------



## ride2wheels (Dec 20, 2010)

Very interested in pics as well


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> No pics?


Jon took some pics and I am sure he will post them soon.


----------



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys - Count me in, if you would. I just stumbled onto the thread. Sux I missed it. I'll make the drive from Yuma for any upcoming gatherings and would appreciate if someone could shoot me a PM or something with the next date that's scheduled.

Also, does anyone know of a link that would have a relatively comprehensive schedule for car audio events in PHX?

Thnx!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I am going to hit up the two shows going on in phoenix.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
2/20/11 Outlaw SPL
+
STREET BEAT
+
CONSISTENCY CONTEST
(Click Here for rules)
CARDENAL CAR STEREO
9250 N. 43rd Ave.

Click here for Cardenal Car Stereo Web Site
Glendale,
AZ 623-939-9484
Registration begins at
10:00 AM

Contest begins at
12:00 Noon

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
2-19-11Southwest Audiofest Series 2011
Concert Car Showdown
Sound Quality - 7 classes - $30
Install - 4 classes - $25
RTA Freq Out - $20
Mobile Electronics Competition Association, Inc.
Goodlettsville, Tennessee
[email protected]
www.mecacaraudio.com
615-851-PHAT Office
615-476-PHAT Mobile
S Car Show & Car Stereo Competition
SQL Judging @ 8 AM Sharp! SPL Judging @ 10 AM
2820 N. 75th Avenue
Phoenix, AZ 85035
623-873-7935
Welcome to Hooters of Arizona | Great food, Great service, and the now-famous Hooters Girls
________________________________________________________________________

Tucson.... 
2/20/11 Outlaw SPL
+
STREET BEAT
+
CONSISTENCY CONTEST
(Click Here for rules) IMPORT FACE OFF
Southwestern International Dragway
11300 S. Houghton Rd.
Tucson, AZ 602-370-5983
Registration begins at
9:00 AM

Contest begins at
11:00 AM 

Event Schedule

UPCOMING EVENTS

Event Schedule

MECA Event Schedule


----------



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn...that was fast. Thanks T.R.S.Z.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't responded to this thread in a timely manner. I do have some pics and I'll post them up shortly.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Cardinal show got moved....

3/13/11 Outlaw SPL, Glendale, AZ 
3/13/11 Outlaw SPL
+
STREET BEAT
+
CONSISTENCY CONTEST
(Click Here for rules) 
CARDENAL CAR STEREO
9250 N. 43rd Ave.

Click here for Cardenal Car Stereo Web Site
Glendale, 
AZ 623-939-

9484 
Registration begins at 
10:00 AM

Contest begins at 
12:00 Noon


----------

